
Building Sights: Why Norman Foster Loves the Boeing 747 - Roccan
https://www.readingdesign.org/boeing-747
======
PaulHoule
Don't worry.

Boeing will be building a starship for NASA in 2079, but they'll still be
making 737s if they at all can.

